# Log Mold



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm trying out my new log mold today for the first time. I just checked on it and the soap is beginning to crack down the middle :/ What would cause this??


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Your soap got to hot, it happens in log molds more than other molds.. if you insulated your soap, then it held the heat in.. I don't insulate my milk soaps when in log molds.. I do in other molds.. when I want gel..
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If it is still soft you can gently push it down and back together. I do cover and insulate my soaps this time of year (my house is cold!) but there are some scents that tend to heat up more than others.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok! Great info. It was able to push it back together. It is still really hot! I think I will uncover it for a bit.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

How long do you let your log molds set up before cutting?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

It is cold in my house and I'm usually ok to put a lid on my log molds but the other day I had a real hot one that started to crack. I pushed it down and kept the lid off but geesh it couldn't have been more than 65 degrees in here. I usually don't cut any sooner than 12 hours. kind of depends on your recipe too.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm afraid to open it up. I let my slab soaps set up for around 24 hrs, but I have no idea about it being in the log mold. It looks and feels different than it usually does at this stage. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Let it go for the full 24 hrs. and then either release it from the mold or set it in the freezer for a couple hours and then release. It will take a bit longer to harden than the tray mold due to the thickness.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

It should be fine when cooled. I've had my log molds crack a bunch of times, and it has never ruined the soap. It always falls back down and the crack seems to add character! I swirl the tops too so the cracks blend right in. There shouldn't be air pockets underneath either, like with the pvc soaps. When those get too hot the soap rises up and leaves behind a cavern that results in a length of ruined soap.  

In the future, if you see this starting to happen, or it starts to gel really quickly, indicating it might happen, put your logs in the fridge or freezer for 30 minutes or so. This will help it calm down. Also, get any insulation from around the log. Once it starts to cool you can add back some insulation or cover if you want. I always cover, even with a thin sheet to keep off dust if I'm not oven-processing. 

And don't be afraid of looking in at your soap during the initial process. I always keep an eye on mine for the first couple of hours so I don't get any surprises. I had a log overflow onto the floor one time....big mess.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Anita. I just had to put one log in the fridge. It started to crack/gel really quickly and the more I tried to work the crack out the worse it got :/ Maybe it will work out.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one fragrance that is notorious for over heating. All I have to do with that one is put it on a cooling rack and don't insulate. Just having the air able to go under the log mold makes a big difference.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

How long you have to wait to unmold would depend on your recipe. As soon as it is mostly cooled off, it is usually firm enough. I pour mine in the evening most of the time, unmold in the morning, and lately, I wait to cut until the afternoon. (Unless it's a salt bar!)


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I had one FO that was notorious for overheating. I would elevate the mold and put a fan on it for the first couple hours. After that it was fine. I still use that FO but it no longer overheats which is odd. Now I cover it like everything else.


----------

